# Hms Tiger (phillips/o'brien)



## lindsey (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi I am trying to find *Jack (John) O’Brien * born 1910 south Wales, who changed his name by deed pole to *Phillips*. He served on *HMS Tiger * some time after 1926 (approximately). He was in the merchant navy during the war. Can anyone help or point me in the right direct to search. Thanks


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Suggest you try http://www.mowbars.plus.com/, they may help you.


----------

